# Those with TTS's



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is for the TTS massive crew.

On cold mornings or cold days, do you get smoke (or steam rather) coming out from both exhausts?
I've had a TTS backbox fitted and noticed this morning that its only coming out the drivers side. After a 10min drive to work i went and felt the passenger side exhaust tips and they were no where near as hot as the driverside tips.

Whats it like on your quad tipp'ed exhausts?


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I've not had a TTS but all TTs with more than one exhaust output have active exhaust systems that use only one output at low RPM to reduce exhaust noise. On the TTRS and my TT 3.2 the secondary exhaust came into use at ~3000 RPM.

Do you spend much time driving over 3000 RPM when you notice this?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

CastorAcer said:


> I've not had a TTS but all TTs with more than one exhaust output have active exhaust systems that use only one output at low RPM to reduce exhaust noise. On the TTRS and my TT 3.2 the secondary exhaust came into use at ~3000 RPM.
> 
> Do you spend much time driving over 3000 RPM when you notice this?


I only noticed it when I started my car this morning. I had it started in the driveway and noticed that whilst it was idling steam was only coming out of the drivers side.

Mostly I drive under 3000rpm


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

From what I've noticed. First thing more fumes come from passenger side, however, the driver's side tips get carboned up the most :?


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok... to the best of my understanding... (and from my experience)

When you first start the engine a valve opens on the left-hand tail pipes. This increases the volume of the exhaust as most of the gases bypass the main silencer (hence steam only coming from the left). If you start the car next to a wall (or something else that will reflect sound from the rear of the car), you will hear a metal 'tap' noise within a split second of you turning the key. This is the valve opening.

Once you have got moving and your revs have exceeded 2.5k (approx), or your speed exceeds 30mph (approx), the valve closes again to make the exhaust quieter and more acceptable on urban roads (German rules apparently...). Exhaust gases will then exit both sides of the exhaust, but predominantly the right-hand side (hence most carbon build-up).

If you pin the throttle on an open road and push the revs past 4 or 5k then the valve opens up again to give the exhaust a 'sporty' note. This will stay open until your speed and/or revs decrease again.

Other forum topics have described people removing the vacuum hose on the exhaust valve as this will keep the valve in its open ('noisy') position at all times...


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Following the post above...

The TTS have a vacuum hose from the engine to the exhaust. This controls the valve. If you do not have the vacuum hose that attaches to the valve then the process described above will not work in the same way. I assume that the valve would just stay closed and (as you describe) the gases will come out of the right-hand side only, and only that side will get hot.

As mentioned - you can overcome this by modifying the valve on the left-hand tail pipes so that it is in the open position at all times. This can cause a bit of a drone or a 'boomy' noise on the motorway, but very much up to the preference of the TT owner!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I just checked mine quickly. It's had it's normal 15 mile commute about half an hour ago so it's still warm, but on tick over the passenger side exhaust is noticeably pushing out more than the driver's side and it's noticably warmer too. No visible fumes - just checked by hand/feel.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some really good explanations. Thank you. 
So it's safe to say that most of the time only one valve will be open (drivers side I'm assuming on mine due to carbon build up) and steam will only come from one side.

It's only when you exceed 3000rpm that all 4 pipes of the exhaust outlet get used.

I know BMW use a similar system to quieten the cars driving around town.

I only ask as it can look to onlookers that it has fake outlets....

Edit: interesting that some have more smoke/steam coming from the passenger side and others more from the drivers-side...


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pretty much - looking at the carbon build-up over the past 4 months there is much more on the right-hand side than the left-hand side, so that points towards much more exhaust gas being emitted by the right-hand tail pipes.

Does your TT have the vacuum hose for the exhaust? I'm not that familiar with the 2.0's setup :?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

How does one go about modifying the valve on the left hand side for it to stay open all the time?
Is it a fairly easy thing to do?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Benw87 said:


> Pretty much - looking at the carbon build-up over the past 4 months there is much more on the right-hand side than the left-hand side, so that points towards much more exhaust gas being emitted by the left-hand tail pipes.
> 
> Does your TT have the vacuum hose for the exhaust? I'm not that familiar with the 2.0's setup :?


I have no idea mate :-(


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Haven't had a go myself, but there must be a way of manipulating the valve so that it sticks open. Not sure...

Regarding the vacuum hose - I've got a small black rubber hose that emerges from the rear of the car and connects into the valve on the exhaust. Some members on the forum have described simply pulling the hose off then clamping it shut or tying it up, but I've not really looked at it closely to be honest (or not on my car anyway, just researched it online).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

only one side is the correct answer.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> only one side is the correct answer.


Care to elaborate on that Tosh.....
One side all the time......one side during certain rpm/load...etc...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its the vacuum hose/sport button that controls distribution.
You can "block" the hose and keep the "flap" open. works the same as it did on the old MKI V6

Do a search and you'll see loads of post on the subject - this was the first on the list..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157118&p=1600244


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers Tosh

I notice on the pics that there is a valve thingy looking type of gizmo on the left tailpipes which has a black cable coming from it. Does that cable run from the engine?
I don't have that as mine is not a TTS. 
That suggests that mine must be in a closed state but saying that people who have done the "mod" have either pulled that cable out or made it useless by tieing it up so to keep the flap open all the time. So by that logic, my flap should, by default be open too (as there is no cable)?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Needs a vacuum hose to open the flap.
So if its discounted then the flap will remain closed at all times. (ie only one side - pass working)


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

Over here in SA, we commonly refer to it as a "flapper valve" - on my car i've noticed that it opens at precisely 3,500 rpm.

Toshiba, when you refer to the vacuum hose, are you referring to the hose leading from the DV plate to some sort of black cannister and then to an area just behind the dashboard? Always thought that this was a "noise pipe" like they had in the US Spec Golf V GTI?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Needs a vacuum hose to open the flap.
> So if its discounted then the flap will remain closed at all times. (ie only one side - pass working)


So i need to force it to open using a vacuum hose?
Will it remain open then or forced shut under pressure?
No doubt once its open it will increase the drown.


----------



## TJenkos (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd nip to an exhaust shop and get them to fix it in the open position for you, by removing/welding etc..


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone know when the valve opens on a TTS and what is the criteria that has to be meet for it to open. I remember seeing a post on a forum earlier in the year somewhere,that showed, when it opens on a TTRS it depended on what gear you are in and the rpm and whether the sport button has being pressed. Is the TTS like this or is it just at a certain rpm.
Cheers


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

jet jockey said:


> Does anyone know when the valve opens on a TTS and what is the criteria that has to be meet for it to open. I remember seeing a post on a forum earlier in the year somewhere,that showed, when it opens on a TTRS it depended on what gear you are in and the rpm and whether the sport button has being pressed. Is the TTS like this or is it just at a certain rpm.
> Cheers


From whats been said, it appears its 3000 - 3500rpm or if Sports button is On

Where exactly is the flap located?
Is it in the actual exhaust back box or in the tail ends?

Is it easy to get to?


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

My TTS doesn't have a sport button :-?

I'd be interested to hear the logic for how it works too.


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

i have a tts backbox fitted aswell on my 3.2 and i dont seem to have this problem with the flap. i was under the impression that the flap would only stay closed if a vacuum line is hooked up to it. if its not hooked up, it would remain open. thats why people would pinch/tie the vacuum line for the flapper mod. it cuts the vacuum off to the flapper and stays open instead of sucked closed.

i see steam coming from all 4 tips at idle and carbon build up on all 4 tips as well. its possible your flap is forced closed by something maybe? sorry not much help but if you dont have a vacuum line hooked up to the backbox, i dont see why the flap would be closed?

edit: you can see the valve attached to the driver side of the exhaust tips, on the inside part of the muffler. i attached a pic


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

There are loads of posts on this "noisy" exhaust mod. Basically you can pull the pipe off and stuff a bolt of the correct size into it to blocks its vacuum or you can fold the pipe over on itself as it's rubber and tie wrap it to keep it clamped shut.

I tried this on my TTS after owning for a month and was extrremely disappointed. It used more fuel and felt flat IMO. I don't know if the ECU needs the feedback and compensates accordingly but when I reversed the mod i.e. back to standard the car felt crisp again and the mpg improved.

All that aside, I didn't notice a worthwhile improvement in sound. Maybe it's because I have Stronic or it could be that 2011 models differ, I don't know but didn't think it was worth the effort but each to their own etc.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The only reason i want to open the "flap" (first time I've used provocative language in this forum) is to get the balanced look. It kind of looks silly on cold mornings when the steam is only coming from one side. On lookers must think that the other side is a fake outlet which would make you look like a dcik.

What im wondering is when it opens and closes, is it purely for increased sound or is it more than that. For instance, does it also open so that the gases escape quicker, which in turn makes the car quicker as more air is getting dispelled?

Earlier, whilst it was started, i did check it and there is air getting dispelled from the passenger side and i do end up with tiny deposits of gunk but the driver side has more air exiting (greater pressure) and more gunk build up on the pipes. Its like as if teh passenger side outlets are chilling out and letting the driver side outlets do all the work of expelling gases.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Could it just be the exhaust gasses taking the path of least resistance? Maybe at low revs it's easier for the gas to go just one way, but at higher exhaust rates the gas goes to both sides?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Could be wja.

Where exactly is the flap located?
Is it directly where the valve is attached and can it be easily accessed?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chrispy12 said:


> My TTS doesn't have a sport button :-?
> 
> I'd be interested to hear the logic for how it works too.


Yes you do, on the old cars it runs off the MR button.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> This is for the TTS massive crew.
> 
> On cold mornings or cold days, do you get smoke (or steam rather) coming out from both exhausts?


No


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Piker Mark said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is for the TTS massive crew.
> ...


Interesting. 
There is no consistency with TTSs it seems. Hmmm


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been playing around with my flapper valve today. Its just a hinge which you twist to open and close. You can hear the noise change and feel the pressure as you turn it.

It was closed so I've turned it to the open position. I hope it stays open and doesn't close somehow.....


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Chrispy12 said:
> 
> 
> > My TTS doesn't have a sport button :-?
> ...


Oh that sucks!

Like the sound of the sports exhaust but the sports suspension has always seemed pretty pointless!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> I've been playing around with my flapper valve today. ..


You'll go blind !


----------



## MrC3 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of folding over and adding a cable tie to my vacuum hose, to stop the clicking of the exhaust flap.

I'm not sure if mine is noisier than normal but very noticeable with roof down or windows open.

Audi said they could replace the exhaust - seems a little excessive. Any ideas on making it quieter?


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Over the weekend I disconnected the actuator arm on the exhaust valve. The flap is spring loaded to move to the closed postion, therefore allowing the exhaust to exit only on the right side of the car. I don't like the sound from the exhaust with it like this, but it has solved the problem I was having with the Apr stage 1 remap.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

moro anis said:


> There are loads of posts on this "noisy" exhaust mod. Basically you can pull the pipe off and stuff a bolt of the correct size into it to blocks its vacuum or you can fold the pipe over on itself as it's rubber and tie wrap it to keep it clamped shut.
> 
> I tried this on my TTS after owning for a month and was extrremely disappointed. It used more fuel and felt flat IMO. I don't know if the ECU needs the feedback and compensates accordingly but when I reversed the mod i.e. back to standard the car felt crisp again and the mpg improved.
> 
> All that aside, I didn't notice a worthwhile improvement in sound. Maybe it's because I have Stronic or it could be that 2011 models differ, I don't know but didn't think it was worth the effort but each to their own etc.


I did this and also found my cars performance to be way off. I made it proper again and it rips along nicely.


----------

